# Clapton / Crap-tonne



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Does anyone else experience diarrhea anytime an Eric Clapton song comes on?

For me it’s always been Zellers air and the sound of Eric Clapton’s music that turns my bowels into a Taco Bell combo.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Eric defined multiple sounds of multiple era's. He's been actual friends with everyone who matters and has played with everyone who matters.

By rights he should have been a member of the 27,37,47,and 57 club. I'm very glad he's still here.

He gets a pass. One of the untouchables imho


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Always12AM said:


> Does anyone else experience diarrhea anytime an Eric Clapton song comes on?
> 
> For me it’s always been Zellers air and the sound of Eric Clapton’s music that turns my bowels into a Taco Bell combo.


No offense but this pretty juvenile.
First off, who cares what you think?
You’re certainly entitled to your opinion but I’d say that your supporting argument is a bit weak. 
This is site is about appreciation of all things guitar. If Clapton’s contributions to all things ‘guitar’ is beyond your grasp then that itself speaks volumes.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well Cream and Derek and the Dominos have given me enough enjoyment to vote like...which I assumed was yes on the poll question?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, you like him enough to think and post about him. He’s obviously living rent free in your head. 

Myself, I choose to concentrate more on who I like as opposed to dislike. Why waste time discussing who you don’t like?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The original guitar "God" and his story is one of soaring highs and deep lows, and he still survives.
Not only a memberof the rock/roll HOF, but the only 3-peat.

Wondering who you believe is an equally tasty and skilled songwriter, frontman, guitarist in comparison.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Clapton had a lot of mainstream success but I always thought that Johnny Winter was the real deal when it came to blues vocal and guitar.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Hot take. This is akin to saying Michael Jordan is terrible on a basketball forum. I definitely hate certain Clapton songs, "my father's eyes" for instance. Clapton's "me and Mr Johnson" tour was my first big concert, so he'll always have a special place in my guitar life. Not a big fan of his strats though...


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I like his early stuff but he lost me when he started "getting off on '57 Chevys". I can appreciate what he's done for rock guitar but he's not a player I've ever put on a pedestal. Just my opinion.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

He's no Lady Gaga, but then who is.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Sunshine of Your Love was the first rock tune with a blues guitar solo


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ykram57 said:


> No offense but this pretty juvenile.
> First off, who cares what you think?
> You’re certainly entitled to your opinion but I’d say that your supporting argument is a bit weak.
> This is site is about appreciation of all things guitar. If Clapton’s contributions to all things ‘guitar’ is beyond your grasp then that itself speaks volumes.


this is a fun post. 

_who cares what you think.,., youre entitled to your opinion but youre wrong.,., Clapton is amazing, don't speak ill of him, only love him. that is the extent to what we can discuss on a guitar forum!

signed,
a real fan_

ps- I liked Clapton in Cream when I was young but got over it. Some of the blues stuff us fine. The Soldano rig tone was amazing. otherwise a good chunk of his stuff is filler. and playing live in front of 80000 wearing jorts is still hard to take seriously


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> I like his early stuff but he lost me when he started "getting off on '57 Chevys". I can appreciate what he's done for rock guitar but he's not a player I've ever put on a pedestal. *Just my opinion.*


Nah, mine too. I think his early “Woman Tones” are some of the best ever. When he went from those huge PAF to the Strat singles, he lost me a little too. Not all, but some. Lots of players “chase” the sound he had in Cream, I haven’t talked to anyone trying to replicate “After Midnight”.

But, I consider him an influence, and a pioneer. He gets a pass for the stuff I’m not fond of. He has a healthy library of tunes that I love to keep me busy.

“Like”


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm tired of constantly hearing 'Layla' on the radio.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I'm tired of constantly hearing 'Layla' on the radio.


I'm just tired of Duane's slide being mixed so far back in Layla.

I listened to a lot of 70s Clapton as a kid, but once I discovered his better years I never looked back. I'm a big fan of Bluesbreakers, Cream, and Dominoes era Clapton. I am also a big fan of the 90s Cradle era return to his roots. Outside of that, meh. I could care less if I ever hear Cocaine again.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. 🙃
mojo sent


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


Ya, but can he do Eric's version?!

Road to Escondido is a good album if you enjoy JJ Cale.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Clapton has had his ups and downs as regards tone, as well as his playing. There are plenty of times when his playing makes me say "Yeah, THAT'S the ticket!", and other times when his tone makes me say "Good lord, man, what were you THINKING?". 

I think the very same can be said of one of Clapton's own heroes, Freddie King. Sometimes, Freddie sounds amazing, and a model of tone. And other times, he just sounds gutless.

For many, Clapton has been at his best when playing a 335, Les Paul, or Firebird, and at his worst playing one of those Strats with the custom TBX boost circuit. There's "woman tone", and there's "whining ex-wife tone".


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

ykram57 said:


> No offense but this pretty juvenile.
> First off, who cares what you think?
> You’re certainly entitled to your opinion but I’d say that your supporting argument is a bit weak.
> This is site is about appreciation of all things guitar. If Clapton’s contributions to all things ‘guitar’ is beyond your grasp then that itself speaks volumes.


You could have just voted on the poll.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

leftysg said:


> Well Cream and Derek and the Dominos have given me enough enjoyment to vote like...which I assumed was yes on the poll question?


Yes = The sound of an Eric Clapton song induced diarrhea


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

cdntac said:


> Well, you like him enough to think and post about him. He’s obviously living rent free in your head.
> 
> Myself, I choose to concentrate more on who I like as opposed to dislike. Why waste time discussing who you don’t like?


You’ve lost me sir.
I didn’t discuss anything.
Just wondered if anyone else’s bowels imploded upon hearing a song by Eric Clapton.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

TVvoodoo said:


> The original guitar "God" and his story is one of soaring highs and deep lows, and he still survives.
> Not only a memberof the rock/roll HOF, but the only 3-peat.
> 
> Wondering who you believe is an equally tasty and skilled songwriter, frontman, guitarist in comparison.


Eric Clapton is certainly unparalleled in my eyes in terms of being able to make me feel like I have to evacuate my entire ass.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

crann said:


> Hot take. This is akin to saying Michael Jordan is terrible on a basketball forum. I definitely hate certain Clapton songs, "my father's eyes" for instance. Clapton's "me and Mr Johnson" tour was my first big concert, so he'll always have a special place in my guitar life. Not a big fan of his strats though...


No.
This is just me asking an honest question and a bunch of guys in golf shirts reading into it and trying to lash out at me for asking the question.

But the poll is looking pretty even. So it looks like I’m not alone.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Just wondered if anyone else’s bowels imploded upon hearing a song by Eric Clapton.


It may indeed be a rare condition.
I do get a headache when I hear the slide part on Layla.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't anyone dare to hum a few bars of I Shot the Sheriff.

[ h://video]


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan, but I respect him. I'm not a fan of his noiseless single coil tone, but to each their own. 

I give him a pass.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Eric Clapton is certainly unparalleled in my eyes in terms of being able to make me feel like I have to evacuate my entire ass.


Doubles down on Clapton hate but fails the challenge


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

TVvoodoo said:


> Doubles down on Clapton hate but fails the challenge


How angry are you that I enjoy taking a shit while listening to someone that is the wind beneath your wings? Lol


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

He was great while he ate Cream ... and then he got old and thin. Like a humbucker that busted a coil.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> How angry are you that I enjoy taking a shit while listening to someone that is the wind beneath your wings? Lol


Wierd flex bro, but OK


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

rollingdam said:


> Sunshine of Your Love was the first rock tune with a blues guitar solo


Actually.... the solo is essentially a quote of the Rogers & Hart song _Blue Moon._


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

Cream sounds too dinosaur to me these days but there is no doubt that Clapton was at the top of his game then. My favourite Clapton albums are 461 Ocean Blvd and No Reason To Cry. Love those tunes. Tone wise and playing wise I haven’t really cared for his stuff since he started using the mid boost guitars but everyone changes as they age. He is part of the soundtrack of _my_ life anyway.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

TVvoodoo said:


> Wierd flex bro, but OK


Using the word “tasty” to describe actions carried out by Eric Clapton is a weird flex.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Clapton debate is so old at this point it's pointless. The guy is a living legend, whether you agree with everything he's done or not, and a lot of people don't agree with everything he's done. He's persevered in spite of a lot of intensely fucked up life circumstances. 

You're going to have to step up your trolling game a lot IMO.


----------



## undermystone (May 10, 2021)

there are bootlegs of cream at the fillmore in detroit where they get into some long improv, clapton plays great, there is fury at times, and beauty .. worth checking out.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

OP hurt so many feelings he's getting called a troll. lol


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Can you change the thread title to John Mayer? I bet you'll get more Yes votes with him...and he's easier to 'hate'


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

The poll is impossible to understand. Yes Clapton is an important innovator. or Yes Clapton gives rise to diarrhea. For me, Clapton is a huge and positive force for electric blues guitar. Always12am exhibits an all to common lack of attention to detail.
Granted Privileged White Man Blues is problematic. But Clapton gave us a way into southern US black blues through his melodic solos etc. PWMB after Mayall is more the framework of rules that both restrict and lead one, than the original sorrow and pain. It creates a space for showing proficiency, technique and melodic sensitivity. 
So how can it be played by satisfied white men who have lived a life of ease and privilege? The beat, the technique, the history...and a profound reverence for the suffering that is its origin.
Thank you Mr Clapton (and Beck. And Green...) for a way to feel and play electric guitar that isn’t merely surf music.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

butterknucket said:


> The Clapton debate is so old at this point it's pointless. The guy is a living legend, whether you agree with everything he's done or not, and a lot of people don't agree with everything he's done. He's persevered in spite of a lot of intensely fucked up life circumstances.
> 
> You're going to have to step up your trolling game a lot IMO.


I have no idea who decided that this was going to be a debate. I’m not debating anything with anyone.

I just asked a simple question and people who love Eric Clapton did exactly what you’d expect them to do...shit their pants and cry about it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Yes


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

When you get out of the bathroom, let’s see your set list, Always12AM, so we can marvel at the complete lack of his influence on what you play.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

slag banal said:


> The poll is impossible to understand. Yes Clapton is an important innovator. or Yes Clapton gives rise to diarrhea. For me, Clapton is a huge and positive force for electric blues guitar. Always12am exhibits an all to common lack of attention to detail.
> Granted Privileged White Man Blues is problematic. But Clapton gave us a way into southern US black blues through his melodic solos etc. PWMB after Mayall is more the framework of rules that both restrict and lead one, than the original sorrow and pain. It creates a space for showing proficiency, technique and melodic sensitivity.
> So how can it be played by satisfied white men who have lived a life of ease and privilege? The beat, the technique, the history...and a profound reverence for the suffering that is its origin.
> Thank you Mr Clapton (and Beck. And Green...) for a way to feel and play electric guitar that isn’t merely surf music.


I think the poll is quite clear.

I exhibit and all “too” common lack of attention to detail.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

slag banal said:


> When you get out of the bathroom, let’s see your set list, Always12AM, so we can marvel at the complete lack of his influence on what you play.


I can tell you right now, I don’t aspire to be a white guy in a golf shirt singing Bob Marley covers with a mushroom cut.

Like Eric Clapton


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> Can you change the thread title to John Mayer? I bet you'll get more Yes votes with him...and he's easier to 'hate'


John Mayer is the guy who makes all the music they play at chapters book stores right?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

people need to realize this thread is about diarrhea first and Clapton second. it’s not that hard


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I have always had a love/hate relationship with Clapton. Uttered by a man who plays in a Clapton tribute band, no less.

I love his stuff with The Yardbirds, _Beano_, Cream, Blind Faith and _Layla_, and his _From The Cradle_ material, but otherwise, it's often a big zero for me. I hated when he picked up a Stratocaster and started playing through clean amps. He invented the Gibson-through-a-Marshall sound and then abandoned it, although I thought he had come to his senses when he was playing an Explorer through Soldanos. No chance. I truly hate his Strat tone, even on _Layla_, although the music is so good, I tend to overlook his terrible tone. His tone on his first solo album is so puny, so awful, I can't stand listening to it. Even his playing on the Cream reunion tour was forgettable.

Some idiot on Geapage.net just posted a thread praising "Cocaine" as one of Clapton's best solos. He was torn to pieces by other members, and deservedly so, who said that song and solo are pedestrian, mundane and predictable. I told him to go listen to "Crossroads." The fast version, of course.

He stopped being a guitar player and became a pop star in expensive Gucci suits.

Also, I've seen Clapton live at least four times, from Cream in '68 through the early '90s, and can say with confidence that he either phoned it in every time, or was so drunk/stoned, he could barely stand up. At Roosevelt Stadium in Jersey City, New Jersey, he was so fu****-up, he collapsed onstage and really couldn't play anymore. Fans pelted his limo with garbage as it exited the facility. I saw it with my own eyes. I have never witnessed such a poor performance before or since. 

Every time we have to play "Tears In Heaven" and "Wonderful Tonight" at a show, we all cringe collectively, but we have to play them. You grit your teeth, be professional and just get it done and try to look like you're enjoying yourself.

I have thought about what I would say to Clapton if I was given the opportunity to interview him. I certainly would challenge him on subjects like tone and his choice of material, and if I felt bold enough, I would ask him why he created an identifiable guitar tone, only to leave it behind in the dust.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 367554


I found what you are looking for


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Your pathetic "comebacks" to every reply and bickering support my point.

I give zero shits about EC, was never a fan.
What I can see is a blatant plea for attention. Not your first thread like that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I just asked a simple question and people who love Eric Clapton did exactly what you’d expect them to do...shit their pants and cry about it.


And the resulting guilt ridden excretions about privileged white man blues being a problem but a way into southern US black music through melodic solos etc. was fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Your pathetic "comebacks" to every reply and bickering support my point.
> 
> I give zero shits about EC, was never a fan.
> What I can see is a blatant plea for attention. Not your first thread like that.


You are a mean guy eh?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

This should be moved to the asshole thread.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Is that a picture of a young Willie Nelson? 








I bet Always is a 13 year-old troll in his/her mommy’s basement.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> This should be moved to the asshole thread.


Eric Clapton’s


JBFairthorne said:


> This should be moved to the asshole thread.


Ya, the very mention of Clapton’s name sure draws a very specific crowd.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

slag banal said:


> Is that a picture of a young Willie Nelson?
> View attachment 367558
> 
> I bet Always is a 13 year-old troll in his/her mommy’s basement.


Ya man, that is a photograph of a middle aged Willie Nelson.

Is this a picture of Peter Yarrow?









Last thing you need is another heated exchange with a 13 year old.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

@Always12AM posts a thread about evacuating his bowls, and I get ads for toilets!! That’s the real issue!!!!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

undermystone said:


> there are bootlegs of cream at the fillmore in detroit where they get into some long improv, clapton plays great, there is fury at times, and beauty .. worth checking out.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

12IQ, consider yourself flushed.


----------



## undermystone (May 10, 2021)

I just looked up cream bootlegs,maybe it was the grande ballroom boots I was thinking of. I remember that the sound quality was better than I expected, and there were long jams..so probably '68 going by that site info.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

TVvoodoo said:


> 12IQ, consider yourself flushed.


I will request to change my name to 12IQ right now if your wife doesn’t have this haircut in real life:


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

..hold on.... I need to get refill on my popcorn...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Duntov said:


> ..hold on.... I need to get refill on my popcorn...


I’m actually unsubscribing from the thread so that all of these raging Clapton fans can have unfettered access to each other’s boners while they cling to their dismal lead in the poll as it crumbles before their very eyes.


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

Eric is an icon for sure. But I've never been able to appreciate is playing either. He's not as talented at playing as lots of guys on this forum. I also like vanilla better than chocolate. Ice cream. But if I ever have to sit through that song "Layla" I will barf. I've always been able to quickly escape via the mute or off buttons so far. Just pitiful!! Just painful. But still, that's only one "song". He is a poet and he's loved by many. I would CONSIDER attending his concert if I didn't have to drive too far and if WON a ticket. But I would not buy one.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

doblander said:


> Eric is an icon for sure. But I've never been able to appreciate is playing either. He's not as talented at playing as lots of guys on this forum. I also like vanilla better than chocolate. Ice cream. But if I ever have to sit through that song "Layla" I will barf. I've always been able to quickly escape via the mute or off buttons so far. Just pitiful!! Just painful. But still, that's only one "song". He is a poet and he's loved by many. I would CONSIDER attending his concert if I didn't have to drive too far and if WON a ticket. But I would not buy one.


I think I’m right in the same ballpark with you as far as how I feel about him musically.

It’s just been so hard to get a chance to really listen due to how badly I’m prairie dogging lol.

I once worked at a bar and I would often make play lists: Robert Johnson, Lightnin Hopkins, Howlin Wolf, John Lee Hooker, Little Walter etc.. and there would always be some guy in a golf shirt or a hockey jersey and sandals who would show up 3 sheets to the wind with some Karen and be like “You wanna hear real blues bud?? Put on some Clapton”..

They would proceed to be assholes throughout their entire dining experience and talk down to myself and all of the other staff working of dual degree’s and writing masters thesis’ because they assumed that anyone who would work at a bar is below their station in life. And as you can see here, theres a lot of that same stank ass attitude flooding the comments.

I’m surprised by the current outcome of the poll.










Looks like 52% of voters also fire shit volcanoes.

LAYLAAA!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if a Yes vote is in support of Clapton or against him.

Maybe it's just because I'm up too late.

But of the three main Yardbirds guitar players (So, not counting Top Topham)
Each one took a turn being an influence and a major source of my listening time.
I could say Page was my favourite in terms of his recorded music--especially with Zeppelin.
I think Beck is the best guitarist of the three (& Page agrees), and there are some of his albums I really like. And I have tried to play some of his fusion songs.
But Clapton probably influenced my playing the most.

Although none of that addresses their tone.

But I've never tried to copy anybody's tone, but have my own tone.
So what I think of Clapton's tone doesn't really matter.

Although the well known guitar player I think has the worst tone is The Edge.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

I must admit, i will turn the dial if it’s one of his post Cream offerings. The only exception to this rule would be anything off “From the Cradle” - love that one!

That epic beano album hits me right in the feels too. Incredible playing/tone.

He must really dig the feel of a strat. But, you’d think he could meet us moderately near the middle and install a loaded pickguard with two PAFs on it! 😆

Edit: My bad, I love his playing on “Bad Love”. Deadly strat tones!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Prsman said:


> I must admit, i will turn the dial if it’s one of his post Cream offerings. The only exception to this rule would be anything off “From the Cradle” - love that one!
> 
> That epic beano album hits me right in the feels too. Incredible playing/tone.
> 
> ...


Agree with some... I was going to mention his stuff on “Journeyman”, but I am fond of that LP for his playing and the guests. Not his tone. What’s worse than EMG humbuckers? EMG single coils!!!! The only “wow” tones in Bad Love are all in the solo.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tight vote


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

50/50 split now


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

seems to be a lot of deep rooted emotion here.
All I can say is he created some pretty cool riffs in many of his songs without his guitar sounding like an old Husqvarna chain saw. That was one thing I noticed as a teenager when so many of his counterparts were experimenting with the latest greatest effects that still sound as crappy today as they did back then.
He gets my vote


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Big , big fan of Cream...Silver album was a killer.
Blind Faith and Journeyman has some great tracks.
Gotta’ give Eric credit for hanging in throughout the decades.
I really enjoyed the Albert Hall reunion.
Nothing shabby about his Strat tones there.
Ginger blew me away on Rollin’ and Tumblin’
At his age and considering his physical condition....rock steady throughout in his street shoes without breaking a sweat!
Eric was certainly a big part of my early influences.
Overall, no complaints here.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

how do you guys feel about Kid Rocks assistance when youre on the potty?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 367623


You shouldn’t post pictures of your girlfriend on the forum buddy. Especially on a thread dedicated to Eric Clapton.. nobody here has been laid since 1992. You just made her a pin up..

But then again, you do come across as someone who might be into a little cuckery.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

One thing I know about Eric Clapton
He can play Guitar


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Always12AM said:


> You shouldn’t post pictures of your girlfriend on the forum buddy. Especially on a thread dedicated to Eric Clapton.. nobody here has been laid since 1992. You just made her a pin up..
> 
> But then again, you do come across as someone who might be into a little cuckery.


Oh, such a cunning retort. 

It seems that you have some unresolved issues to work out with your past, seek help with that.

So much for unsubbing to the thread.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, anyone’s opinions about Clapton aside, there’s definitely something...off...here.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

woot woot
I just voted and now were tied
I feel like I am watching game 7
Habs and The Make me Laughs

A poll on who is a better guitar player Jeff Beck or Prince


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

I've heard Eric Clapton is god. 
That's why I'm an atheist.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Agree with some... I was going to mention his stuff on “Journeyman”, but I am fond of that LP for his playing and the guests. Not his tone. What’s worse than EMG humbuckers? EMG single coils!!!! The only “wow” tones in Bad Love are all in the solo.


Agreed...the only wow tone in that tune is during the guit break.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Oh, such a cunning retort.
> 
> It seems that you have some unresolved issues to work out with your past, seek help with that.
> 
> So much for unsubbing to the thread.


You have a pattern of waiting until there are at least 11 people challenging someone’s point of view before you un-tuck your almonds and chime into a thread.

You entered this thread on your own volition, don’t cry when the chirps fly lol.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Always12AM said:


> You have a pattern of waiting until there are at least 11 people challenging someone’s point of view before you un-tuck your almonds and chime into a thread.
> 
> You entered this thread on your own volition, don’t cry when the chirps fly lol.


Nobodies point of view had anything to do with my comment, get that straight.
I simply pointed out your bullshit, I told you that I don't give a shit either way about Clapton.
You might've caught that if you read the response instead of jumped to respond yourself. 

You just can't help yourself to respond, after all, that's what you're craving from the start.
It's not much of a "discussion" when you're intiating it with inflammatory remarks designed to incite the exact reactions that you recieved.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Nobodies point of view had anything to do with my comment, get that straight.
> I simply pointed out your bullshit, I told you that I don't give a shit either way about Clapton.
> You might've caught that if you read the response instead of jumped to respond yourself.
> 
> ...


In an ideal world, people would just vote on the poll.

But thanks for taking so much time out of your life to dig through your meme flash drive and offer up yet another invaluable psychological assessment.

Your intellect humbles me.

Makes me wonder how many times you’ve said shit like that to another man in real life and been folded lol.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

honestly, i never was a giant clapton fan, but i like some of the cream stuff that isn't played on the radio every 3 hours.
that said, i think tone is contextual. there are some hendrix songs that on isolated tracks sound pretty awful, but in the mix, they are perfection. another one like that is randy roades. lots of his stuff sounds completely awful isolated, but in the mix, it's just what the doctor ordered. some of the cream stuff sounds great on the record, and it's guitar oriented music.
the pop stuff, guitar isn't what that's about, so being mundane was probably intentional. i don't fault him for that.





vadsy said:


> how do you guys feel about Kid Rocks assistance when youre on the potty?


ok, in all seriousness, i think the guitar work on that is pretty tasty, except i'm not a fan of the chorus. but as above, i'm speaking in terms of context. you gotta hand it to him, the video features some classic characters from the 80's & 90's.
i met him just before he blew up, and he was cool at that time. he also put on a live show that was great. i'm not even joking. he was so new, he was opening for head p.e. remember them? and they were opening for monster magnet.
everyone here knows kid rock, like him or don't. but i bet less that 1% here remembers head p.e.

but really, THE BEST version of that song is the one below. the guitar is pedestrian and secondary to the lyrics, for obvious reasons. the back up vocal's lyrics are without flaw. the video captures the flavor perfectly, including the one pornstar, amd a fake kid rock appearance. the breakdown fits like the last piece of a puzzle. my single criticism is, there's no vertically challenged people in the video.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> honestly, i never was a giant clapton fan, but i like some of the cream stuff that isn't played on the radio every 3 hours.
> that said, i think tone is contextual. there are some hendrix songs that on isolated tracks sound pretty awful, but in the mix, they are perfection. another one like that is randy roades. lots of his stuff sounds completely awful isolated, but in the mix, it's just what the doctor ordered. some of the cream stuff sounds great on the record, and it's guitar oriented music.
> the pop stuff, guitar isn't what that's about, so being mundane was probably intentional. i don't fault him for that.
> 
> ...


regarding Claptons tone. it aint hard to make a LesPaul and a cranked Marshall sound good. the single coil stuff is debatable so some albums it was good and some not.

agree on Randy too

the Kid Rock tune is killer, probably not a popular choice around here but as much as I like to joke, this one I'm serious about


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm on the fence. 
Back in the 70's we played the hell out of album "Slow Hand", but my favorite member of Cream was Jack Bruce. EC always surrounded himself with the best of the best musicians. His "Cross Roads" videos were always good. I enjoyed the DVD that was the album "One more car, One more driver", more for the people playing with him than for the man himself.
I read his book, and that wasn't a positive experience. He may not be a god after all, but he certainly is respected in the industry. And rightly so.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I'm on the fence.
> Back in the 70's we played the hell out of album "Slow Hand", but my favorite member of Cream was Jack Bruce. EC always surrounded himself with the best of the best musicians. His "Cross Roads" videos were always good. I enjoyed the DVD that was the album "One more car, One more driver", more for the people playing with him than for the man himself.
> I read his book, and that wasn't a positive experience. He may not be a god after all, but he certainly is respected in the industry. And rightly so.


The book made him an instant channel change for me, at least 99% of his stuff. I'll, unlike an earlier poster, sit thru Layla any time. But that's largely for Duane Allman. It's for me also a big strike that he's not much of a songwriter, very few of his hits were (solely) his work.

That said, undoubtedly and massively influential. I owned it all, up to a point.

Which way do I vote if I think he stinks?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> I'm on the fence.
> Back in the 70's we played the hell out of album "Slow Hand", but my favorite member of Cream was Jack Bruce. EC always surrounded himself with the best of the best musicians. His "Cross Roads" videos were always good. I enjoyed the DVD that was the album "One more car, One more driver", more for the people playing with him than for the man himself.
> I read his book, and that wasn't a positive experience. He may not be a god after all, but he certainly is respected in the industry. And rightly so.


I would love to have been alive at a time when Eric Clapton wasn’t wearing shoulder padded jackets and singing like Smithers from the Simpsons.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I think Eric has done pretty darn well with the stuff that I taught him.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I never paid much attention to Clapton mostly seemed kinda mainstream pop music to me but a lot of people seem to like his music so that’s that don’t matter to me - and I never liked the Beatles either.. lol. Always thought Jack Bruce was a better singer but I guess the boys at the recerd company wanted the guitar player to be the singer.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I never paid much attention to Clapton mostly seemed kinda mainstream pop music to me but a lot of people seem to like his music so that’s that don’t matter to me - and I never liked the Beatles either.. lol. Always thought Jack Bruce was a better singer but I guess the boys at the recerd company wanted the guitar player to be the singer.


The only thing I know about Eric Clapton is that the sound of him singing makes me feel so relaxed and destitute at the same time that my only instinct is to poo.

Of course I’m taking about “Eric Clapton”. Not the Cream or the Yardbirds. I really dig the British Invasion and the crunchy natural rock sounds of that era. When I say Clapton, I mean all of his solo works from the 90’s. Melancholy, ass smouldering singles that dominated Rock95.

In terms of guitar playing abilities, he’s great.
I’ve definitely heard people do crazier things on guitars, but I’m not lead guitar player / worshipper.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Cream and The Yardbirds were before my time. First record I bought as a kid was the Marine Corps Band so that’s what I was listening to back then .. lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Cream and The Yardbirds were before my time. First record I bought as a kid was the Marine Corps Band so that’s what I was listening to back then .. lol.


first CD I ever had was a Celine Dion CD that my aunt gave me to try to turn me gay lol.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Cream and The Yardbirds were before my time. First record I bought as a kid was the Marine Corps Band so that’s what I was listening to back then .. lol.


sounds like my dad. he owned 2 records. the notre dame marching band, and the clancy brothers. 




Always12AM said:


> first CD I ever had was a Celine Dion CD that my aunt gave me to try to turn me gay lol.


have you ever noticed her neck? i'm convinced, somewhere in her ancestry, there's a snapping turtle.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ykram57 said:


> No offense but this pretty juvenile.
> First off, who cares what you think?
> You’re certainly entitled to your opinion but I’d say that your supporting argument is a bit weak.
> This is site is about appreciation of all things guitar. If Clapton’s contributions to all things ‘guitar’ is beyond your grasp then that itself speaks volumes.


So we have to like all guitar players? Or are you just a Clapton fanboy who got butthurt over this thread?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TVvoodoo said:


> Wondering who you believe is an equally tasty and skilled songwriter, frontman, guitarist in comparison.



Townshend, Duane Allman, SRV, Chuck, Muddy, B.B. 

The list goes on.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> sounds like my dad. he owned 2 records. the notre dame marching band, and the clancy brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d honestly lick her neck for under $50 CAD.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

rolling up to 100 posts and pushing 35 votes, the most ever votes in a single thread at GC btw., I'd like to pause and consider what artist brings on rock solid constipation in my crap gut. real solid blockage, like they had back in the day when men were vikings and women had beards. 

what you say?


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

DrumBob said:


> He stopped being a guitar player and became a pop star in expensive Gucci suits.


And don't forget his collection of Ferraris! (Including a custom made Ferrari!)


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

There! *100!! *

EDIT: oops 101. Damn you @Doug B


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

vadsy said:


> rolling up to 100 posts and pushing 35 votes, the most ever votes in a single thread at GC btw., I'd like to pause and consider what artist brings on rock solid constipation in my crap gut. real solid blockage, like they had back in the day when men were vikings and women had beards.
> 
> what you say?


I’m all ears!

I’m pretty excited about the amount of votes and contributions to this thread. Most of all, I’m really excited about the amount of attention that I received from @sulphur. Thank you for not letting any of my micro aggressions go unchecked.

Thanks to all of the voters who responded to the actual question in the poll and thank you all the tennis players who took time out of their day to insult my sensibilities and character as a person simply for asking if anyone else has to poo from hearing Claptons voice.

Keep the wheels spinnin and the beavers grinnin boys!! WOO!! FUCK YA!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

lol.

but it is unfortunate you got off on the wrong foot with sulphur. he is a good dude, not a single issue over my many years and countless stupid posts


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> .. not a single issue over my many years and countless stupid posts


Maybe he has you on ignore .. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Maybe he has you on ignore .. lol


lol. nah,. he doesn't strike me as the easily offended hurt feelings type


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Clapton's got a pretty impressive body of work. Some clinkers for sure - out of hundreds of songs that ain't bad. As for his tone, well, I always thought it fit the song to the point where I never really had a big opinion. Lots of different styles and tones over the years.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

vadsy said:


> lol.
> 
> but it is unfortunate you got off on the wrong foot with sulphur. he is a good dude, not a single issue over my many years and countless stupid posts


I heard from a few guys that sulphur is actually Jan Arden.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Doc Watson recognized there were different kind of blues and Bob Brozman, who played blues in many countries, said everyone has its own blues music.
To me, musical diarrhea means "machine gun" solo : I do not like those probably because I am jealous no being able to perform these and they are threat to my ears.
So Ingwe Malmsteen and Joe Satriani, to name some, are not my best friends,but I would not say their music is crap.
Isn't any taste present somewhere in the world ? Do I have to like them all ? No. But they perform something I may not understand but their work inspire some respect.
"Slow hand" had different periods, that was good for him, not all good for me, so what ?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

colchar said:


> Townshend, Duane Allman, SRV, Chuck, Muddy, B.B.
> 
> The list goes on.


That's an opinion... I think some of those in one category, maybe SRV in two of the listed categories along with drug and alcohol abuse.
I wonder if you could ask any of those fellows you listed what they thought of Clapton, what they'd say from their hearts of hearts with full-on honesty,
and if they would also complain about loose bowel syndrome. SRV sold fifteen million albums. Clapton around a hundred.

I'm personally not inclined to measure artists by market success and industry-accolades, but none would equal.

I tend to measure my own success in life at least little bit by how well the bank balance is looking. Not my full measure, but it's not unimportant. 
I also try not to measure my life by my mistakes made, or my guitar tone of the week, and I wouldn't rush to measure anybody else that way either.
I am also tired of dadrock radio, a lot of it drives me a little crazy too, and I'm the full-on target.

It just seems obvious to me that anyone who plays electric guitar, blues or rock, would have respect for the man and the body of work, and
He's flubbed plenty professionally and personally, but also tried a lot of different things. If you are not trying, reaching, you never make mistakes.
But he probably owns sevearl ferraris, several houses in several countries and is probably welcome on any stage by most any artist if he asked.

For me it's the 17 live albums released according to Wiki. Which other comparable artist has done that? That's the proof in the pudding IMO.
Sixty some years playing it out for audiences who paid to be entertained and got what they came for. Worthy of respect, not derision.

Leave the old fella alone, and go practice guitar so you can maybe be half as good.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

This is a good thread. There is lots of diarrhea music out there no doubt. I could rant about lots of bands, artists, etc.
Eric Clapton made a decent contribution even if not all of it is stellar; is it supposed to be? He's had a pretty good career. I can appreciate his efforts and talent for what it is.
His Unplugged album has some great playing IMO, and it's really the only album of his I listen to. It is well rehearsed and wouldn't be the same without Chuck Leavell. I like his version of Malted Milk better than the original.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> I’d honestly lick her neck for under $50 CAD.


really? UNDER $50? like, how much under? $35? i would _totally_ send you $35 canadian right now, for a video of you randomly rushing her and licking her neck. it has to be successful though. if you get balled up by her security before hand, it's a fail.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

A local ad has this: _The best Tweed that Fender ever made. Used by Eric Clapton._
Is this supposed to be a plus ?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Understanding Clapton regarding his body of work is pretty easy if you believe the stories.

He’s lazy (self admitted iirc). His widely agreed upon better work was when he had another great musician driving him on. Jack Bruce in Cream, Duane Alman in Derek and the Dominoes, Steve Winwood in Blind Faith. Add to that certain life tragedy periods. Layla, Wonderful Tonight, Unplugged etc.

Most of the 70s-80s “contractual“ solo albums may have had a gem here and there but are regarded less favourably.
They all had a similar formula, obviously pushed by the label. 1/3 Clapton written material, 1/3 written by pro songwriters (Robert Cray springs to mind), 1/3 covers or reworked traditional or blues songs.

I don’t know about you but I can tell the good ones from the bad and I’m willing to overlook the filler. I actually like a lot of his less well regarded of his stuff. When I started playing I was heavily into all things Clapton and my playing reflects some of that still if you know what to listen for. Not that I’m any good or anything, I’m SO SO at best, but triplets all over the place. I’ll never have his phrasing though. That’s always been my Achilles heel, IMO.

Personally I think he has a pretty good singing voice. He’s not flamboyant but definitely a solid front man. He’s entertaining to see live. And everyone almost always knows all the songs.

Hard to berate someone for that.

Even musicians/bands that I hate...I give the respect due to musicians, songwriters and performers that are far more proficient and successful that I am.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TVvoodoo said:


> That's an opinion


Yeah and so was your post.





> I think some of those in one category, maybe SRV in two of the listed categories along with drug and alcohol abuse.
> I wonder if you could ask any of those fellows you listed what they thought of Clapton, what they'd say from their hearts of hearts with full-on honesty,
> and if they would also complain about loose bowel syndrome.


Who cares what they would think of him? They are free to like or dislike, as am I.




> SRV sold fifteen million albums. Clapton around a hundred.


Stevie being dead, he can't exactly record new stuff can he?





> I'm personally not inclined to measure artists by market success and industry-accolades, but none would equal.


Bollocks.

Lennon & McCartney sure as hell would (and I don't even like The Beatles).





> It just seems obvious to me that anyone who plays electric guitar, blues or rock, would have respect for the man and the body of work


Why? Santana is a legend too, but I can't stand his stuff. Just because we play the same instrument as them doesn't mean we have to like them.





> For me it's the 17 live albums released according to Wiki. Which other comparable artist has done that? That's the proof in the pudding IMO.


You cannot be serious. So he keeps putting out live albums, so what? I guess that relieves him of having to come up with new material when he can just keep recycling old stuff.




> Sixty some years playing it out for audiences who paid to be entertained and got what they came for. Worthy of respect, not derision.



That doesn't mean much. People pay to see Britney Spears and Justin Bieber too.




> Leave the old fella alone, and go practice guitar so you can maybe be half as good.



I have no desire to. I play for fun, for shits and giggles. And if I was to aspire to be half as good as someone, that someone sure as hell wouldn't be Clapton (for the record, it would be Dickey Betts - Duane Allman himself famously said Clapton was great, but he was no Dickey Betts).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

colchar said:


> Yeah and so was your post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll address each of your points in turn... sorry I don't know your pronouns


as was yours
if you say so, expert
yup
you didn't list those dudes, brah
didn't say you had to like anyone, fren
lets hear your live album, or even one track off the board, Mr. Expert Musician/Critic
as they do your favourite artists, whom I imagine are probably poor, and not very talented
shred away, in fact go do diddle with yourself right now, might help you calm down, little angry person.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just want verification on what my "No" vote means in the poll. The question is kinda unclear and not very specific.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I voted No, he doesn’t make me wanna take a crap.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm constipated at this point, waiting for the runs to start.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'm constipated at this point,


what were you listening to?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> what were you listening to?


reading this thread.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> reading this thread.


meh, weak. 

we're over 100, second gear at least. step up your game. even colchar showed up in usual fine form


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> step up your game. even colchar showed up in usual fine form


pfft. not for this.
what about you? just here to provoke?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> pfft. not for this.
> what about you? just here to provoke?


shoot. did I upset you?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Hard not to call a spade a spade. He doesn’t sound upset to me though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Hard not to call a spade a spade. He doesn’t sound upset to me though.


youre right.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> shoot. did I upset you?


c'mon .. what do you think? 
poor attempt. you're off your game tonight.
shall I be expecting another pm from you trying to validate your ignorance again?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> c'mon .. what do you think?
> poor attempt. you're off your game tonight.
> shall I be expecting another pm from you trying to validate your ignorance again?


we're doing the same thing in here, don't let it get to your head..., and I can show you how it ends. 



laristotle said:


> pfft. I'm done. You won.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

[QUOTE="vadsy]
Me too. have you good weekend
[/QUOTE]


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Virus variants renamed after letters of the Greek alphabet to avoid stigmatizing countries
> 
> 
> The four coronavirus variants known as the U.K., South Africa, Brazil and India variants have now been given the letters Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta
> ...


youre forgetting where you are again



laristotle said:


> [QUOTE="vadsy]
> Me too. have you good weekend



yep. have a good weekend


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I read this entire thread and have nothing to add. Good work.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

He's not really someone who I care for, although I recognize his contributions.

Why the negativity all around though? I like Kurt Ballou and Chris Hannah and Fenriz and Justin Pearson, but everyone has different people who's approach meshes with their own sensibilities. Does it really matter who you like or dislike, so long as they motivate you to make the noises you enjoy making?

Mind you, I say that as someone who's only able to make noise with my guitar.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve taken some time to actually sit back and listen to some of his songs.

I’ve gotta say, listening to his music and learning more about his career has really cemented my original statement for me.

It’s uncanny, Clapton and Zellers air.. just hits my ears and nose and I feel an immediate sting in my rectum and within seconds I have to find a toilet so that I can just shit until my legs are numb.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I voted yes but I’m not sure who this Clapton fella is. Was he the guitar player in Rammstein? I think he died I heard. That’s sad.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> I voted yes but I’m not sure who this Clapton fella is. Was he the guitar player in Rammstein? I think he died I heard. That’s sad.


I’m pretty sure he was the guy who started the whole Elton John being gay rumour.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wasn’t he the fifth Beatle? Or was that Mitch Jagger?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

jdto said:


> Wasn’t he the fifth Beatle? Or was that Mitch Jagger?


It was him or Tracy Chapman


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

He was in some 60s psychedelic band called The Purple Jimmy-Hats or something like that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

if you need harder stool I feel like Rammstein is the band to get it done


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> if you need harder stool I feel like Rammstein is the band to get it done


I hear Ramscheisse will help shake a few loose


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> I hear Ramscheisse will help shake a few loose


damn. I thought I had a sure cure


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

I hope I die before Eric Clapton because I need to be there when he meets Seth Putnam in the afterlife. _Awk-ward_.
I'm sure they'll get over it.

After all they're both fans of


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

vadsy said:


> damn. I thought I had a sure cure


I just watched a whole Sam Smith concert live at Abbey Road on Netflix

Had me clenching my ass cheeks through my nose.
But by the end, I was like “Take me dude”.. right in my weener.

Time after time


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That was quite an evening. I missed 4 pages since I left work yesterday afternoon. A healthy body of commentary. Good work fellas! 

After catching up, I have actually become more confused by the poll. 

In my original post, I said I liked his early stuff, and he laid the ground works, blah blah, not a fan of his late 70/80's stuff, etc, he gets a pass yadda, yadda... So is that a "Yes" or "No" vote?? 










Full disclosure, I am not really expecting a definitive definition from @Always12AM. I'd actually be kinda disappointed if they did. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not a Clapton fan, but like the Stones, I can find a few songs of his that I think are great. 

But, all you need to do to have me change the radio station or make a trip to the washroom is to play Wonderful Tonight.

So it's not so much Clapton I loathe. It's one or two songs.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Smither garden locomotive shiver moth into the heat shovel air dragging


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Crap-tone?






How does such a weak sounding guitar part work to make that song sound so powerful?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Crap-tone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that does sound good. it's so weird, almost doesn't sound like Clapton at all


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> That was quite an evening. I missed 4 pages since I left work yesterday afternoon. A healthy body of commentary. Good work fellas!
> 
> After catching up, I have actually become more confused by the poll.
> 
> ...


Whenever I’m unsure about something, I vote yes.
I hope that clears it up a bit.

You won’t regret it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I'm not a Clapton fan, but like the Stones, I can find a few songs of his that I think are great.
> 
> But, all you need to do to have me change the radio station or make a trip to the washroom is to play Wonderful Tonight.
> 
> So it's not so much Clapton I loathe. It's one or two songs.


I threw my buddies Milwaukee radio into a pool because of that song in 2017.

Had to buy another one for him.
But I didn’t have to listen to that brutal song.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> I threw my buddies Milwaukee radio into a pool because of that song in 2017.
> 
> Had to buy another one for him.
> But I didn’t have to listen to that brutal song.



I once kicked a puppy because of that song.

(a really cute one too)


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I once kicked a puppy because of that song.
> 
> (a really cute one too)


The guitar intro to that song is actually the same sound that puppies make when they are being euthanized.. it’s their death cry.

It’s same sound that Clapton fans make when someone points this kind of shit out as their butt begins to enter the hurt cycle.

weird stuff.
All I know is that it should be broadcasted publicly.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been advised my my legal council and public relations and social media influence departments that I should clarify my last post.

I have never actually kicked a puppy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

But I really do hate that song.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> But I really do hate that song.


It's only crime is having been played to death.

It's not the only one - and I do wish that I had written it, along with Brown-eyed Girl and Silly Love Songs.  

And if push came to shove and we had to play one slow song at a gig I'd chose it over Tennessee Whisky


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's only crime is having been played to death.
> 
> It's not the only one - and I do wish that I had written it, along with Brown-eyed Girl and Silly Love Songs.
> 
> And if push came to shove and we had to play one slow song at a gig I'd chose it over Tennessee Whisky


Well that one has a special place in my "do not play" list, LOL. Don't know Tennessee Whiskey.

I'm not knocking any approach, but when I was actively gigging, we did our show and getting people up to dance was never a consideration. If I didn't love a song, I was definitely not inclined to sing it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Now here's a Clapton tune I can get behind.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Or this one. :Love the lyrics in this tune.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ll be honest. I’m kinda over Wonderful tonight too but I’m a bit surprised at the level of loathing here.

Maybe I’ll have to play that later. I kinda like the descending bass line arpeggio thing going on there.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't like Clapton. He was great back in the day but then like Sting he sunk into the "adult contemporary" genre and basically put out music you'd hear on retail PA systems while buying groceries.

But even though I don't like him I always gave him a pass because he was a legend.

And then last year he recorded an absolute piece of crap colaboration with Van Morrison pushing self-entitled anti-lockdown BS. Basically millionaire Boomer whining because he can't go guest at festival gigs. I don't want anything to do with Clapton going forward.


----------



## albaloney (Nov 29, 2009)

Clapton was more of a fashion influence on me in the 60’s and early 70’s than a guitar influence. Sideburns, moustache, beard etc. Oh yea and and I fondly remember having my hair permed to emulate his Afro.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The first step is admitting you have a problem....


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't want to pile on to the Crap-tone thing, and I stand by my earlier assessment saying his Cream, Blind Faith, and Derek & the Dominos tones are good. I gave him a pass on later tones based on how good the early ones were. But, I have been paying a little closer attention lately. He's all over my Sirius XM channels. Classic Vinyl, Rewind, the 80's the 90's, even the Beatles Channel. Basically everything except 1st Wave, Lithium, and Ozzy's Boneyard. 
I heard _Blues Power_ for the first time in ages. Holy SH*T that is a terrible guitar sound! I tried to dissect it. It sounds like he's playing through a battery powered, no name mini amp, recorded with my old BlackBerry Torch's "Audio Notes" app, then played back through an iPhone, while he sings over it. The vocal mic is picking up his vocals and the iPhone guitar track. 

It's truly awful. 

Ironic how the songs that mention "rockin'" suck the worst. "_I get off on screaming guitars_" and "_betcha didn't think I knew how to Rock n Roll_" have terribly weak guitar tones. 

Damn you @Always12AM !!!!!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Shoulder-Pad Blazer rock


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> I don't want to pile on to the Crap-tone thing, and I stand by my earlier assessment saying his Cream, Blind Faith, and Derek & the Dominos tones are good. I gave him a pass on later tones based on how good the early ones were. But, I have been paying a little closer attention lately. He's all over my Sirius XM channels. Classic Vinyl, Rewind, the 80's the 90's, even the Beatles Channel. Basically everything except 1st Wave, Lithium, and Ozzy's Boneyard.
> I heard _Blues Power_ for the first time in ages. Holy SH*T that is a terrible guitar sound! I tried to dissect it. It sounds like he's playing through a battery powered, no name mini amp, recorded with my old BlackBerry Torch's "Audio Notes" app, then played back through an iPhone, while he sings over it. The vocal mic is picking up his vocals and the iPhone guitar track.
> 
> It's truly awful.
> ...


In all honesty, I had no idea that the thread would get so deep into Clapton. I hear where you are coming from. I don’t want to actually rip on Clapton. I just wish that he became a proctologist instead of a musician. He has the voice for it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, the inspiration for some ass rippin blues songs for sure.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i never got the hype either.
most overrated IMO.
But in fairness, he wasnt from my generation. There isnt much I hear from that generation that impresses me in terms of guitar work or tone....song writing, yes absolutely, but not guitar playing. Its like caveman drawings in the Louvre.
and i get that his fans likely find the ones that I am impressed with to be just "hot-rodders". I dont care, nor should they get butthurt that I dont get clapton.
we dont have to all see eye to eye.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You probably aren’t going to like my choice in guitars.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Sneaky said:


> You probably aren’t going to like my choice in guitars.
> 
> View attachment 368411


That’s a wicked strat.
And a wicked amp.

As long as it doesn’t have a picture of Clapton in a padded blazer and nipple high waisted jeans it’s not gonna hurt to look at.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> nipple high waisted jeans


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a page ripped out of Darwin’s “Origin.”


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually, after a quick search I see that Wikipedia Revisionist History now attributes Darwin's work to Clapton because Clapton was more credibly regarded as god and he played guitar real good compared to Darwin.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m guessing that Eric never found a snake in the back of his amp.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I’m guessing that Eric never found a snake in the back of his amp.
> 
> View attachment 368545



Muddy looks a little freaked out there.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have been inspired to listen to Just One Night, Cream, JJ Cale/Clapton on vinyl.

Thanks for the reminder, I enjoyed my morning!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He’s a pretty good sideman...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

This is fun too. Warts and all...


----------

